
Best In Class: Now Open Sourced - silkodyssey
http://bestinclass.dk/index.clj/2010/06/best-in-class--now-open-sourced.html
======
Sukotto
Best in Class is what? some kind of editor?

~~~
jcdreads
The first line of the linked article at bestinclass.dk:

> Spring cleaning is complete and the driving code behind bestinclass.dk is
> now being released as opensource. With it you can generate a static site,
> import a wordpress blog, emit feeds (atom) and much much more.

~~~
vog
Great! It seems they noticed our criticism and added the missing information
afterwards.

------
francoisdevlin
And it's only 3.1415926 lines of Clojure!

:-p

